# Extrapolating in Excel



## Modolla (May 3, 2010)

I am working on a project but the teacher requires that you download the excel template from blackboard - assignment/grade/etc management system -  and the directions he gave are very vague and aren't really useful if you ask me.

The instructions go as follows - 


> Please make a forecast for DataSonde production. For each forecast make three versions. 1) One a simple extrapolation using EXCEL. 2) Two make a forecast using exponetial smoothing. 3) Three manually make a forecast similar in pattern to the variations shown in the example.



and I attached the excel sheet that I am supposed to extrapolate and do the other stuff to.

If someone can just guide me in the right direction I would be grateful.

(Sorry for the one post also, I had an account here a while back but it must have gotten deleted for inactivity.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

*moderators note: moved to programming*

i think you will get a better response in this thread. excel is in essence a programming language. also, you should email your professor if you are confused by his instructions.


----------

